# Cobra pigment ink



## Blueboy327 (Jul 18, 2017)

After considering the dye ink versus pigment ink option for printing on JPSS and 3G Jet Opaque papers for cotton tees via an Epson 1500W I decided on Cobra pigments, but having contacted them I eventually got a reply saying they have no outlets other than their own shop in the US. Being in Northern Ireland the shipping kills it cost-effectively.

Does anyone know of any UK suppliers? Or is there an equally good brand I can source from the UK? Has anyone used the Coralgraph pigments?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

try contacting ross @ inkjetcarts.us
i saved about 80% on shipping to canada versus cobra

get the refillable xl carts, the cis can be a bit of a pain to setup


----------



## Blueboy327 (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks, I'll try that. They were suggested earlier but I fancied the Cobra brand and couldn't see pigment inks on the inkjetcarts.us website, but I'll ask.

I already have a CISS kit ready to fit so I'll probably go with the bottles unless there are other issues down the line which would make the carts a more viable option long term?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

nope, i have the cis and once i had it setup it was not an issue
just don't power off the printer, let it go into sleep mode
every time it powers on it goes through its cycles and can throw errors because it is non-oem

inkjetcarts has heatpress inkjet inks
here is the link for the epson inks


----------

